# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Patrones de palta recomendados para la Sierra

## Margarita P.

Hola, estoy en dudas acerca de qué patrones usar para palta Hass en la Sierra? Mayormente veo que se usan topa-topa/mexicola, pero me han dicho que el zutano tiene menos variabilidad entre los arboles, mas vigor y florece mas temprano, pero podría aclimatarse en la sierra?? estamos a 2300 msnm. Ademas el suelo es medio arcilloso, no habría asfixia radicular? Qué variedad me recomiendan?
Y qué me dicen del momento del injerto, tenemos que esperar que termine la lluvia en marzo o se podría hacer mas antes digamos en octubre-noviembre?
Gracias.Temas similares: PALTA HASS SIERRA Instalación de patrones de palta en el valle Pulcay, distrito Huaccana - Apurimac Artículo: Sierra Exportadora promueve reconversión de cultivos de palto en zona andina para incrementar producción de palta Hass Artículo: ESAN sugiere cambiar patrones de consumo para atenuar impacto de precios importados Prohass estima nuevas inversiones en sierra sur del país en corto plazo para producir palta Hass

----------


## jodiazar

Buenas tardes estimada margarita. 
te comento un poco, para el tipo de altitud y condiciones agroclímaticas a las que te refieres seria ideal contar con los datos de temperaturas media anual y mínimas mensuales.
(el palto es un cultivo que resiste muy mal las heladas especialmente en los periodos de floración y cuaja).
por otra parte te recomiendo que averigües la curva fenologica del palto hass para tu zona (para que puedas calendarizar los manejos productivos) 
el palto requiere de temperaturas para la polinizacion y cuaja entre 10-25 C°.
En cuanto al tipo de portainjerto, necesitas una variedad de raza mexicana (mexicola, zutano,topa topa). Esta raza de portainjertos esta adaptada a climas fríos (mayor contenido de aceite por característica varietal, lo que permite la adaptación a las bajas temperaturas), resiste de mejor manera los problemas de exceso de lluvia, en cuanto a la productividad esta va a depender netamente de los manejos que le realices al cultivo.
Teniendo en cuenta el vigor de portainjerto que deseas va a depender del marco de plantación que desees para tu huerto, recuerda que a mayor vigor, mayor trabajo de poda.
En cuanto a la variabilidad genética todos las especies que sean propagadas a partir de semilla (reproducción sexual) van a presentar variabilidad en campo, la única manera de evitarlo seria utilizando portainjerto clonales. 
Te comento sobre mi experiencia en palto en clima frio: En la ciudad de Quillota, Valparaiso, Chile. las temperaturas minimas en invierno llegan a -2C°. muchos huertos se ven limitados por este factor, sin embargo con un adecuado manejo se pueden llegar a sustentar producciones rentables. te adjunto algunas fotos de paltos manejados a baja temperatura y basicamente toda la fruticultura de la zona de valparaiso esta injertada sobre portainjerto mexícola. 
Con mucho gusto te podemos asesorar y ayudarte en la toma de decisiones te adjunto las fotos. 
para mayor informacion visitanos en: frutalisconsultores facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fruta...299037?fref=ts en twitter: @frutalisconsultores email: frutalisconsultores@gmail.com   Archivo adjunto 4502Archivo adjunto 4503Archivo adjunto 4504Archivo adjunto 4505 
las 3 primeras fotografías son de un campo de palto en ovalle - IV region, Chile donde la temperatura miníma es de 2C° - 4C°.
y la 4ta fotografia es en quillota donde hubo una helada de - 3C°. portainjerto mexicola, variedad hass.

----------

